# turbo upgrade



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i need anybodys help on this. im gettin my bluebird motor here pretty soon and i was just offered a T04e turbo for $500. the guy bought it for his 2nd gen. rx-7. says he got it for 400 on ebay. i planned to upgrade the turbo, cams, intercooler, and bov anyways. would this T04e upgrade (with the right manifold of course) work on the bluebird? what kind of HP could i expect while within the efficiency of the turbo(ballpark)? also... will i need a stand alone fuel management system or anything? its not gonna be for sale forever so yer guys help would be great.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

You need to find out the complete specs on it. Is it a T3/T04E?

What are your goals?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

well all i was told is T04E. i will find out though. as for goals. i want to have a strong motor. i hear the bottom end is pretty strong. will probably upgrade the top end. should i do that? im not going to do this all at once obviously. in reality i would like to build over the course of 1 to 2 years. it wont be my daily driver, just my "fun car" or "bragging rights". maybe go to the track once in a while but not sure if that will happen. honesly. those number u have are looking pretty appealing. 392hp 367ft-lbs. what would it take to get to 400 off a bluebird with a T04E?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

I have a stock SR20DE motor with mild cams. Stock internals besides the cams.

I'd recommend a T3/T04E as that is what I have as well. If you want to spend some big money the HKS GT3037 is an even better turbo with a true dual ball bearing center section with more of a linear powerband.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

well this is what i found on the HKS. i would say that it is a little out of my league. ----->http://www.capa.com.au/prices_turbo.htm. since this is a little much in the coin department.... about how much do u think a T04E would cost for an upgrade? (couldnt find anything on the net)


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i second the T3/T04E. they arent much more than $500 brand new. check out http://www.store.yahoo.com/sr20performance/gartur.html


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks for the info guys. looks like im just gonna go ahead and get the T3/T04E. i got a couple more question... any mods required to install this? just bolt right up to the stock manifold? if not where can i find the manifold to fit?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

sorry guys im new at the boost so sorry bout all the questions. im finding the T3/T04E with a lot of diff. trim options (.48/57 , .63/57 , .63/60, and .82/60) what do these numbers mean and which one is the one i want. also which is better.. this or T28?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

a T3 turbine flange wont bolt up to a T25 flange. the T3/T4 has more power potential than a T28. want kind of response do u want from the turbo? this will help when selecting different trims/ars/wheels...etc


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

responce? if u are talking about turbo lag... i love the feel of turbo lag. im not goin for the best time in the quarter mile. just want the power. i just like to feel the turbo kick in. first experience was a 96 eclipse gs-t. but im not sure what u mean by response from the turbo. if i rebuild the top end could i have potential for more power?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

this is what i found on jgycustoms.com. --->"it's dual ball bearing, water cooled center section with a t2 flange flows up to 480HP". he is selling it for 1700. would this be worth the money? he claims its better than the t3/t04e, true?


----------

